
Straightened Trees - samizdis
http://danieltemkin.com/StraightenedTrees
======
tgv
My first thought was of course along the lines of "a flattened n-ary tree
representation", but no, it's about real trees, or rather, pictures of them.
Well worth a click.

~~~
lowmemcpu
This was my thought too! It took a while to load for me, so I was even more
surprised. Really clever art, and agreed that it was worth the click

------
nateroling
Neat, but calling large format film "the only medium that captures enough
detail to straighten the tree without pixelly artifacts" is silly.

Large format film is gorgeous and captures tons of detail, but you could
capture much, much more with a digital panorama.

~~~
sandworm101
Panoramic shots, knitting things together, doesn't work with trees. They are
always moving. You need a single instance where all the pixels are captured at
once. One shutter in one camera. Film still has the edge there.

~~~
ur-whale
Multi-cam instantaneous shots do work though. And way better than noisy film.

~~~
sandworm101
Apples and oranges. Multiple _film_ cameras firing together would also be
better than multiple digitals. And you still have similar issues with knitting
things together as now each camera is a slightly different perspective.

------
rbg246
This is quite brilliant from an artistic perspective. The world bending to fit
in with the tree.

Whenever I walk around I look at old gnarled trees (the few remaining) I try
and imagine what they were bending away fr and trying to imagine how their
gnarls and bends were created. They have quite interesting stories to tell
when you focus in on them individually.

------
runxel
I would really love to see a technical breakdown and see how it works, what
his stack looks like, how the straigthening info is put in, etc...

------
DoofusOfDeath
For some reason I get slightly nauseous when looking at those photos, almost
like they're giving me motion sickness. Weird.

------
enchiridion
This blog is well worth exploring. There is something immensely satisfying
about the work the artist does.

~~~
vanderZwan
And then when you're done you can move on to his other project:
[https://esoteric.codes/](https://esoteric.codes/)

------
saagarjha
I'd like to see the trees before they were straightened…

~~~
EamonnMR
You could probably use the distorted backgrounds to reconstruct the original
photograph.

------
sarah180
I thought this was going to be about linked lists.

~~~
glxxyz
Me too, I thought it was some tree operation I had missed in my recent Covid
pre-interview Leetcoding.

------
_ZeD_
I hoped to see an old, twisted olive tree (something like
[https://i0.wp.com/www.fondazioneterradotranto.it/wp-
content/...](https://i0.wp.com/www.fondazioneterradotranto.it/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/ulivo23.jpg))

------
ur-whale
Neat idea, but the inverted warp that straightens the tree feels quite
arbitrary.

In particular, the facts that 1) the "intensity" of the warp doesn't seem to
taper off with distance 2) the branches don't seem to have been straightened
in any meaningful fashion.

------
shortlived
Oh cool. This is my cousin. Small world. It’s about time his work has appeared
on the HN front page.

~~~
IndrekR
Can you ask him to come and comment on HN?

------
advaita
Hugged to death(?)

Archive :
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200717180537/http://danieltemk...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200717180537/http://danieltemkin.com/StraightenedTrees)

------
jluxenberg
In the same vein: [https://3scape.com/pic/9767/Tilted-House-or-Crooked-
Street](https://3scape.com/pic/9767/Tilted-House-or-Crooked-Street)

~~~
Someone
And
[https://schevepalen.tumblr.com/archive](https://schevepalen.tumblr.com/archive)

------
at_a_remove
I would like to see "Guilfoyle" but shot in a much wider format and the
"Kodak" business trimmed away.

------
fouc
I think a better naming choice would have been "Uprightened Trees" :)

------
egypturnash
I find myself viscerally repulsed by this. Kind of fascinating.

------
Mejibyte
This is what I imagine being on magic mushrooms feels like.

------
forgotmypw17
What an amazing set of photos! Thank you for sharing them.

------
082349872349872
Would this be a visual example of Derridan deconstruction?

